# Riyadh a very underrated city



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia was miles ahead of dubai in the 80's and 90's, this city is so underrated in my opinion, apart from being modern it is also a historical city, i spent most of my child hood in this great middle eastern city:


















































































*Downtown Riyadh*









*Al-Faisaliah Tower*
































































*Rimal Mall & IKEA*










*Centria Building & Mall* (Thank You WaveCult)



















*Kingdom Center*











































[/QUOTE]


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Houses:



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

[/QUOTE]







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

[/QUOTE]










Porsche









Rolls Royce Phantom's









Bentley







[/QUOTE]


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Luxurious, modern and beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Al-Hamra Compound


































[/QUOTE]



LeB.Fr said:


>


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

LeB.Fr said:


> *Riyadh Gallery* : my new favourite mall  (taken with my mobile phone)














































[/QUOTE]
















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice city


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Kingdom Center rulez


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have lived both in Dubai and Riyadh and i can tell you the modern areas of Riyadh beat Dubai modern areas any day, yes Riyadh is much larger (Pop 5 million) and it might be much less impressive in terms of buildings and stuff but amounts of amazing shops, shopping centers, Restaurants etc.. Riyadh has much more variety, and the Resturants in Riyadh have much more quality in my opinion. Too bad there is no tourism to the city (i guess that is good in some ways) because there so much to see in Riyadh


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shezan said:


> Kingdom Center rulez



I agree, also Riyadh doesn't have many tall buildings but the quality of almost all buildings is so good, you can tell from the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Riyadh its one of the cities who i love in the middle east after Dubai... Riyadh is for sure a very nice, pleasant city :cheers: just great in few words...
Also the buildings of Riyadh, like the Kingdom Center are very nice too


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

omg, the best thread I've seen of Riyadh. So nice..keep posting pix of city life too. Thanks Beetab


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice city, looks better organized and cleaner then Dubai actually, also richer


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Has some interesting architecture!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is one city I sort of liking it. I worked here for over 4 years (in a bank) and I'd got some fond memories. This place is clean and orderly, goods are relatively cheap (no tax during my stay) and found that most people (men in the streets,malls etc) are nice.
I said "men" cos being/talking with women are not allowed not unless she's your wife.
I missed the shawerma which smelled and tasted good and freshly-squezed orange or apple juice.

Thanks a lot betaab2 for sharing.
I thought it would be great if you can upload some from old quarters like the old souk in Batha and also those mud houses in Derayah for old time sake. That would be highly appreciated.
____________________________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs
________________________________________________________________


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Riyadh its one of the cities who i love in the middle east after Dubai... Riyadh is for sure a very nice, pleasant city :cheers: just great in few words...
> Also the buildings of Riyadh, like the Kingdom Center are very nice too


the same u said about Tel Aviv,no?


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> the same u said about Tel Aviv,no?



Zohar, I don't think that this is a place for you. I don't think Riyadh has any gay/bisexual bars or clubs yet.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bvlgari, luxury brand found in Riyadh by Tien Soon, on Flickr

Not just the black abaya by Tien Soon, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Centria Mall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick-mit/2920592035/


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

National Museum








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjdrill/276049372/

Riyadh_Trip007 by imadsohail, on Flickr

National Museum by bdmoore1, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoo_keeper/5873534146/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoo_keeper/5872984253/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoo_keeper/5872939683/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoo_keeper/5872986979/in/photostream/


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_zoo_keeper/5872923909/


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Riyadh International Airport
> 
> 42-15823097 by Separation, on Flickr



The mosque at Riyadh Airport by Bob the Binman, on Flickr

King Faisal Foundation

King Faisal Foundation by CristalArt, on Flickr



Asir Lounge by CristalArt, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Globe Night Shot by CristalArt, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mquilats/5400353560/

Riyadh Street 2 by CristalArt, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

الـريآإض ~ برج الفيصليهـ .، al Riyadh Al Faisaliah Tower by Khaled Alhemddi, on Flickr

Al Faisaliah Center by BrendanChoi, on Flickr

Riyadh by BrendanChoi, on Flickr]

Bridge by CristalArt, on Flickr

Riyadh by BrendanChoi, on Flickr

Riyadh Sunset Fisheye by CristalArt, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Untitled by α7lα dσичαツ, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Today I Woke up very Happy and it doesn't Matter why ...!! - [[ EXPLORED  ]] by Najla Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*^^^^^^

Nice picture*


----------



## MARSFACZ (Mar 18, 2011)

This city looks really amazing..better than the plastic city of Dubai, and i don't care about the weather.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a thought, maybe Riad is so underestimated because it is not really inviting for foreigners. And in this thread so far I have not seen many 'touristy' things. I would love to see more of those, if possible.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

interesting city..
bravo saudi... :banana:


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Again! ..The thread will get close when it doesn't have any credit of the photos!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33591838

Canary office building









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30756246

Hayat Mall









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31166633


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

King Abdullah's Road



Naif Saudi said:


>





DAMAC said:


> ​


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Modernidade e tradição...uma mistura interessante e bonita! E muita riqueza!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Financial Center Riyadh








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bornefree/6509963177/

Riyadh city  by NAKLAJ21, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abdusalam_al-buraidy/6451281475/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

RIYADH


EMG76 said:


> *Taken on Aug. 8, 2012*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Riyadh 2012 - 10 by Jan Carr, on Flickr

Riyadh 2006 - 21 by Jan Carr, on Flickr

Riyadh 2006 - 16 by Jan Carr, on Flickr

Riyadh 2006 - 19 by Jan Carr, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7507054614/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7507049298/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7507057388/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asmamohammad2012/7157316821/


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

beautiful city


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

totally incredible vibrance city,... not just a plain desert with so many supertall... this city looks so alive, where traditional and modern life merge with each other,... great riyadh kay:
wassalam


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Concrete, sand, concrete, sand, and so on, it's in no way underrated.


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

^ you have to go to Riyadh to see how beautiful it is. Riyadh is a very big city with 5 million+ population, it has so many different areas to explore new and old


----------



## Future Cities (Sep 24, 2012)

Other than the Kingdom tower what else is there? Most of the pics are just repetitions with diffrent angles of two same buildings.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice! Beyond my expectations!


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## 3bdul3ziz (May 18, 2012)




----------



## 3bdul3ziz (May 18, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uncredited photos will be deleted, unless you edit them now including the flickr ones (by using the BBcodes or just post the links).


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Future Cities said:


> Other than the Kingdom tower what else is there? Most of the pics are just repetitions with diffrent angles of two same buildings.


Kingdom Tower is in Jeddah, not in Riyadh.


----------



## 3bdul3ziz (May 18, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> Kingdom Tower is in Jeddah, not in Riyadh.


so there is two..

Riyadh 
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=38

Jeddah 
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=97201

officially the one in Riyadh is called Kingdom Centre but it's commonly referred to as Kingdom Tower/ burj

btw both are owned by Kingdom Holding Company


----------



## TheLittleKSA (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The Facade of CMA & Tadawul Towers Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


KAPSARC Modern Mosque Interior Dec-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

CMA Tower in a Clear Day II Dec-24-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Skyline V Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr



KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Imam Mohammed Bin Saudi Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Imam Mohammed Bin Saud Mosque by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr

Al Bujairy Naighborhood in Ad Dariyah Saudi Arabia a heritage town they had been revived to remember our ancestors حي البجيري بالدرعية التاريخية به محلات تراثية ومقاهي by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr








[/url]Golden Sunset Over KAFD Aug-13-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr[/IMG]

King Fahad National Library at sunset by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr
Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Dec-31-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh Southern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh Northern Skyline Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Bleau Hour Jan-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

That new quarter is Absolutely spectacular. Very classy towers!


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

AlAnoud Tower Jan-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr









https://twitter.com/binzarah


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Fast Paced Riyadh Jan-28-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh New Downtown Skyline Jan-21-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh Skyline by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Cloudy day behind Rafal Jan-28-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Damac Towers Jan-29-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Overcast Morning in Riyadh Jan-21-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Urban Density Building Up Jan-7-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

The 385m CMA Towers Feb-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


Stunning Sunset over KAFD Feb-22-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Winters in Riyadh Feb-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD by Maher Najm, on Flickr


AlFaisaliah Tower Beautifull Sunset Shot Feb-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh Clear Day Feb-18-178 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dull SKy tonight Mar-17-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Panoramic Riyadh Mar-17-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


Exceptional Beauty of King Abdullah Mosque in KAPSARC III Mar-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Urbanisim II Feb-21-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh's Lovely Skyline during Blue Hour Apr-14-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh is Booming! by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD from Thumamah Road Bridge Apr-10-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

A Storm is Approaching May-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr

Riyadh Thunderstorm by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr

Riyadh Pano by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr

Rafal Getting a Double Lightning May-10-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


Riyadh by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr

Riyadh, The Busy and alive city May-3-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting these amazing pictures!


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh during US President Trump Visit by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr

Mosque by waleed hider, on Flickr

Olaya towers,Riyadh by Ramachandran Palaniramu, on Flickr

Faisaliah Pano by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KAFD Apr-9-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/SrWFSJ

RUH_North_Skyline_Apr-14-17_h264-420_1080p_50_HQ+++_DEMO by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

CLuster of Highrise Blocks in KAFD May-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

DSC_8739 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Space Ship KAPSARC Mar-25-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Lexus Exit 5 Mar-26-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Gorgeous Sunset Nov-24-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

KAPSARC A Very Zaha Hadid Creation Jan-11-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## wtpio (Nov 18, 2012)

A very underrated city with no people, especially no woman on the streets. lol


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh, The Bright Future III Apr-3-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Al Kindy Square by waleed hider, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

KAFD PAno Jul-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

A Summery Sunset Jul-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh Beautiful Light Apr-14-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD as seen from King Abdulaziz Street Jul-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by Ali - علي from Riyadh - من الرياض, on Flickr

Untitled by Ali - علي from Riyadh - من الرياض, on Flickr

Untitled by Ali - علي from Riyadh - من الرياض, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Narcissus Hotel and Residence Riyadh Sept-9-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Booming City of Riyadh Aug-25-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


Cluster of The Supertall Jul-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

CMA and The National Day Sept-23-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Make Riyadh Green Again Nov-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


CAM and Fall Oct-6-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

My Beautiful Riyadh Sept-12-17 II by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD CMA Saudi National Day Sept-23-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


The Other Side Sept-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Oct-18-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD and Riyadh WInter of 2017 Nov-22-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Takeover by PIF by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

KFNL WInter 2017 Dec-8-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

Dreamy Scene of Rafal Tower Dec-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

KAFD Craziest Sunset Ever Nov-13-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

الرياض الجديده by عبدالله العيدي, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Riyadh by ABDULLAH ALEISA, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

SC-Fi Sunset over KAFD Dec-15-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for update
can you post about riyadh city life...?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Bader Alotaby*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Bader Alotaby*​


----------

